# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Hardware feature requests

## 24c

Hi,

A few early adopters have made software requests, but I thought a thread on hardware requests might be a good idea.

Just a thought, but would it be possible to incorporate an adaptor to take a standard tripod screw, so that's 1/4" UNC, in the base of the scanner in future?
I'll be making a quick release adaptor plate in the future for my scanner, but long term I think it would be useful to be able to simply release the scanner from its calibration/turntable mode without having to undo screws.

Mike

PS Have a design freebie.  :Wink: 
Why don't you make some fold down legs (or three support tubes screw in to the perimeter areas) to act as a table to support the scanner in calibration mode? A change to your template is all that is needed, and it would free the middle of the scanner up for tripod fixing.

----------


## propologist

Hi,
It would be nice to have a manual clean up after each scan step when using the turn table to get rid of any rigging that is being used to hold the part at an angle for the scan. That would make auto alignment work easier. Not that it is not working but if you are using a rig it will not align properly.

 It would also be nice to have the 3 pin manual alignment available between scans on the turn table.

It would be nice to decide how many steps/scans will be made with the turn table in a scan set before repositioning to scan again.

----------


## 24c

> It would also be nice to have the 3 pin manual alignment available between scans on the turn table.



As others have mentioned, you can save the individual scan as a .asc file, and import these into Meshlab, and align them individually in there. 

I like the turntable for its automation, but once you begin to realise its defects, you should try using Freescan mode. It takes a little more time, and the results are a lot better, but I can understand why you'd like to see more "step" control on the turntable. If the object has a lot of symmetry in the rotations, the meshing can get confused, and the scanned object has a lot of artefacts. The new "Simplicify" function seems to do the trick, but it loses valuable information on one pass scans, but I haven't tried it on a back to back test with all my previous scan test objects.

Mike

----------


## 24c

I finally got around to this. I bought a MeFoto Daytrip tripod with my scanner, but using the supplied calibration stand and then switching to the MeFoto is a pain. What I wanted was a quick release that used the mini ARCA set up on the Mefoto tripod, but that would allow you to calibrate from as well. The supplied tripod is too high to put the scanner into an equivalent stand position, but by putting the tripod on a lower setting, and using the rear mount, this set up will place the scanner into an equivalent calibration pose.

It's modelled in CAD at the moment, but I'll be giving it to the CNC guys to make a few from aluminium billet.

EinscanS-mini-Arca-adapter.jpg

Mike

----------

